# I make choices..........



## bfalk420 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just gave up the best relationship of my life for the road............trust me we had our differances..........I'm an alcoholic......a drug addict...an asshole.....but she always stuck by me...............and in the end I left...........in my eyes for the better but after 7 months of not speaking a word to each other i finally broke the silence.........it did not work out................If I wanted to domestic bliss i had it..........hte house the car the dog the money I HAD IT but in the end the road would not stop calling my name.......and the road I chose.......................there is aalot more to this story but the moral for me is that the road is my love over ALL right now in life and I can not denigh it.....Sorry for my spelling on this one.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jan 28, 2010)

At least you are comfortable enough in your own skin to make decisions based on what you truly want...and not what you can possess. I wish more people were like that. Too many people are focused on the *american dream* and never take the time to explore life and all it's wonders. I am glad I took the time to do that before I had my kids.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (May 3, 2010)

I'm about to choose the road over the "american dream" I just tend to forget that there will always be a future to look forward to


----------



## coldsteelrail (May 3, 2010)

You can't take the future (or people you love) for granted...cause you simply never know.


----------



## Shakou (May 4, 2010)

In the past I've found those who weren't willing to stand beside me in the things that I really truly wanted in life or vice versa (I refused to change with them) sadly turned out to be the wrong people in the end. A part of love is compromise and sacrifice (within reason) and if they aren't willing to make a change like that WITH you or atleast support you and cheer you on, then sadly it just wasn't meant to be with them. You can love someone with all your heart and still know it's just not going to work out.


----------

